# deep water hydro



## shorty883 (May 18, 2009)

is it okay to use a 35 gallon reservoir to use for a deep water every where i look it says 18 gallon so i was just wondering if a bigger one would work the same


----------



## ishnish (May 18, 2009)

should work.  i only have 3 gallons myself..


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 18, 2009)

how many gallons of milk can you carry?  I can't carry 35.....make sure you have an easy way of changing out your solution before you get everything set up and realize you need to hire 4 guys to come over and help you change your res


----------



## shorty883 (May 18, 2009)

whats the best type of nutrients to use for the veg and flower and whats the best time cycle to change the water


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 18, 2009)

time to read info for that is everywhere
but for nutes its prefference of who you talk to and for changing rez most do it once a week or forsure once every 2 weeks
but i have read of ppl have sucess without changing rez and just adding but thats not reccommended for the first time while your learning


----------



## MootPointBlank (May 19, 2009)

Have you taken into account how many plants you'll be growing at one time? Your res should be somewhat proportional to how many plants and how often you plan on changing it. Unfortunately, that proportion is dependent the strain, lighting, air, nute EC, etc, etc...

Question for all: How many gallons, on average, per week of nute solution will a single plant exhaust in either veg or flower, given ideal conditions?

Let's see if that turns up some useful answers. In my opinion, if you can handle the volume, go for it. You'll need it if you are growing a lot of plants and if not, you'll be able to leave it longer before changing. Like NYCDxJH said, 35gal is a lot of water. Where are you going to mix nutes and adjust pH before you expose your plants to it? What the hell does a 35gal DWC res look like? Are you growing in a kiddie pool? Damn, you could grow some monsters in a kiddie pool DWC...

MPB


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2009)

Make sure that your container is sturdy enough to hold the amount of water you are going to need it to.  Water weights 8.34 lbs/gal.


----------



## Pepper (May 19, 2009)

shorty883 said:
			
		

> is it okay to use a 35 gallon reservoir to use for a deep water every where i look it says 18 gallon so i was just wondering if a bigger one would work the same


 

Yes it is, the larger the rez the better, the less problems you will have, ph, heat, etc. BUT you will also use more nutes so keep that in mind.


----------



## brushybill (May 19, 2009)

you should try to have about 3 times the amount of water in your res as you use to flood, ie 5 gal flood = 15gal res, also as hg says , be carefull about the res you use, a cheap plastic storage container may give out , my res is a  cheap 18 gallon storage container, but i made sure there are no seams that can break.
 i learned that one the hard way, good luck


----------

